# Hear me brag, then give me advice (please)!



## Bufo Bill (11 Mar 2013)

Hi I have good news from my nano tank. I had planted a large piece of bog wood with mini fern and Christmas moss, the substrate was planted with interesting Crypts, and all went well for a month with the tank run as a no ferts job.
Anyway, this week I had a small patch of BGA on the Christmas moss. I had never successfully treated any type of algae before, so I was fed up to say the least.
I lowered the light levels, increased the flow in the tank and I dosed 1ml of AquaNourish+ followed by 2 days of dosing 0.4ml of the same. Dosing nitrates was a trick I learnt from George Farmer, back when I was able to afford a PFK subscription, so thanks to George and PFK! 
Today the BGA has gone, so big hoorah and huzzah there, but here my knowledge runs out so I was hoping if some one could help me decide whether to keep dosing the nitrates or to stop or dial it down a bit, as the tank only contains Crypts (root feeders), Java and mini fern and Christmas moss? The lighting is a TMC LED 400 tile at 14% output ( which is a shame, but CO2 and major ferts aren't what I want so I have no choice to be fair). There is a low livestock level (3 elderly Boraras species "Red Micros" (can't remember the scientific name, soz   ), so water changes are every other month as it's no ferts, so as to minimise CO2 level changes.
Let me know if you can or feel free to tell me what other info you need. 

All the best from Bill.


----------



## GillesF (26 Mar 2013)

Hi Bill

Just keep on dosing nitrates, it won't hurt and you're better safe than sorry. I recommend getting dry salts from one of our sponsors and creating your own macro/micro mix, it's much cheaper and your plants will love it!

Cheers,
Gilles


----------



## NattyAntlers (26 Mar 2013)

Good news you nipped the BGA in the bud and very helpful advice.
One question if I may, on the 400 LED are you using the TMC controller or is there an (unofficial) alternative?


----------



## Bufo Bill (29 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the imput guys, I was worried I had scared people away with the insane thread title. 

I may well start a more comprehensive ferts regime, but could do with some advice as to the details if anyone has a good link. 

I do use the TMC controller, as I would not have either the nous or the courage to bodge something together myself. I can turn a tin opener into a lethal weapon but it only works against myself!

All the best from Bill. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

